# Bonnie Wright + Jamie Campbell Bower: Verlobung, ganz offiziell



## Mandalorianer (15 Apr. 2011)

*Bonnie Wright & Jamie Campbell Bower
Verlobung, ganz offiziell​*
Im Mai 2010 hatten die "Harry-Potter"-Darsteller Jamie Campbell Bower und Bonnie Wright die Verlobungsgerüchte noch vehement verneint, nachdem die damals 19-Jährige mit einem verdächtig aussehenden Diamantring am Finger gesichtet wurde. Jamie machte seinerzeit seinem Ärger über die brodelnde Gerüchteküche Luft und beschimpfte die angebliche Quelle über Twitter.

Und obwohl sich eingefleischte "Harry-Potter-Fans" vielleicht eine andere Konstellation wünschen und Bonnie alias Ginny Weasley gern wie im Film an der Seite von Hauptdarsteller Daniel Radcliffe sehen würden, bestätigte Jamie nun die Verlobung in einem Interview mit "The Daily". Mit einem strahlenden Lächeln soll er diesmal aus seinem Privatleben erzählt haben. Seine Worte lassen zumindest wenig Zweifel an seiner Freude: "Ich bin verlobt. Ich bin sehr glücklich. Es ist eine wundervolle, wundervolle Zeit."

Auch beruflich läuft für Jamie gerade alles blendend. Neben seiner Rolle als junger Gellert Grindelwald in den beiden letzten Teilen der "Harry-Potter"-Reihe, "Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes", wird er außerdem auch im letzten Film der "Twilight"- Saga als Vampir-Oberhaupt Caius Volturi zu sehen sein. Für die Fernsehserie "Camelot", die Anfang April auf dem US-Sender "Starz" anlief, schlüpft der 22-Jährige darüber hinaus in die Ritterrüstung und mimt den jungen König Arthur.

Ab dem 14. Juli können wir Bonnie Wright und Jamie Campbell Bower dann im mit Spannung erwarteten Finale der "Harry-Potter"-Filme auf der Kinoleinwand sehen. Vielleicht während die beiden Schauspieler in Wirklichkeit gerade ihre Hochzeit planen, denn die Vorbereitungen scheinen schon in vollem Gange zu sein. Jamie im Interview: "Wir planen bereits, aber ich werde nicht sagen wann und ich werde nicht sagen, wo oder wie."

Quelle : kse


*Gruss Gollum*


----------

